# Platform scale



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm looking for a scale to get accurate weights on the goats and came across one on valley vet. I'm curious what others think of it. Or if anyone has suggestions on a good scale and where to get one. 
I thought about looking for a used one, maybe off craigslist or ebay. But I'm open to anything. The one on valley vet is inexpensive even with shipping. I'm just not sure if its worth it or if I should get a better one. onder:

Here is the link: 
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=0cb96159-d687-47a5-89e0-0448d5325903


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd want a larger platform. 28" long and 16" wide isn't very big. But if you only have Nigerians, it would probably work. 

If price isn't a problem, I'd get a livestock scale.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Your right. I didn't realize it was so small. I think the livestock scale would be best. I might have to save up a bit. Thanks


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FLOOR-SCALE...693?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item486d039555
If you can get it for not much more, this would be a good scale, or you can save up, and buy one outright.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-7...505?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b2e7f7b1


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

A while back I had saved a great DIY platform scale for goats using one or two bathroom scale and building a platform that correctly balanced on them. I can't find it anywhere right now though! There are a lot of different ideas if you do a google search but this one stuck out to me as particularly good. I'll keep looking for it!

I tried to avoid the costly platform scale by purchasing a hanging scale and a sling (that is made for weighing calves). It is SUCH a hassle and cannot be achieved by one person. We hook it up to the forks of our small tractor and the poor goats spin in the air! (not very high off the ground of course...) I will definitely need to get a platform set-up in the next year.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I built a scale like Salty described. I got the idea here
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/weighing-goats-postal-scale-155797/


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ah, here is a thread about exactly what I referring to: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/weighing-goats-postal-scale-155797/

And a website: http://theikga.org/homemade_goat_equipment.html

and some photos from that website!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Jinx Chelsea! So how does it work and do you find it accurate and has it held up well?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> Jinx Chelsea! So how does it work and do you find it accurate and has it held up well?


lol...great minds 
I went and snapped a couple pics of ours which is pretty much the same size as the scale Raineydayfarms linked. It is really accurate maybe 1 or 2 lbs off but that is because the goats move a lot. We built ours to weigh kids and yearlings. Anything bigger and it's too small and they step off. If we had sides, which we plan to add, it would be fine for the adults. If I were to make another one I would make it bigger just so it is easier to get the adults on. Right now with the size that it is it is really easy for me to move around since it weighs around 20 lbs at the most. Been using it for almost a year and the postal scale still works great. The screen is broken but that's because my 1 year old dropped it while trying to help us.
It actually has 4 bolts but I moved it to the floor to take the pictures and one of the bolts fell out and rolled where I couldn't reach.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

BTW I have all Boers so if you had goats that were a smaller breed this size of scale would work find for adult breeds and babies. It goes down to 1 oz and up to 400 lbs


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

We have the one you linked to and use it to weigh our show wethers. Works great for them. On older and bigger goats it gets a little small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

